# Do I Quarantine?



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have four juvenile BYH's in a 38 gallon tank. I have recently noticed that one is staying out in the open, but not moving from one general location. It often stays on a damp leaf. After several days of this I have begun to get a little concerned. It is looking a little thin. I put some springtails right in front of it and it did not eat any. One of the other ones came over and starting eating them instead. They have been eating fruit flies quite well, but I have noticed that they are far more shy than my other tincs. My question is, should I remove him and quarantine it right away? And if so, what advice does anyone have on how to get him to start eating again?

Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Keep in mind that removing the frog can make it difficult to reintegrate it back into the enclosure due to changes in established territories. Pulling it for significant periods of time should only be done with that aspect in mind. 

If the frog isn't feeding consistently then some action has to be taken and a good suggestion is to get a fecal check done on that frog and the tank as well. You can pull the frog for a couple of hours into a clean shoebox or other container with a clean moist paper towel on the bottom to get a clean fecal from that individual. You can put several individuals into a separate container to get a group fecal from the rest of the animals. 

Keep in mind that if the fecal comes back positive you may have to scrap the enclosure and restart from scratch. Quarantining should occur before any animals are placed into the tank. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you Ed.

One of my main concerns was what would happen once I reintroduced the frog back into the tank. Since my original post I have noticed the frog eating a few springtails. I may wait a short while and see if it continues to eat regularly. I have begun to place a small quantity directly in its location. If it seems to be having difficulty I will remove it for a fecal sample. I just don't want to wait too long. I also need to find out where to get it tested.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I've got some sub-adult Azureus (just under a year old) in a tank together, and noticed one of the smaller ones seemed to be getting skinnier and had trouble eating the hydei flies. I'm pretty sure it was getting bullied a little... especially at feeding time. The larger ones would often just push it aside in the feeding fenzy. So, now I take the little one out at feeding time and feed it melanogasters separately to make sure it's eating. You could try that...


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Gibbs.JP

I will definitely have to monitor its feeding individually. Here is a shot of the frog. It is the one on the right. How bad is it?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Red Beard said:


> Thanks Gibbs.JP
> 
> I will definitely have to monitor its feeding individually. Here is a shot of the frog. It is the one on the right. How bad is it?


Just my opinion - don't take it as fact... it looks a little thin, yes, but not direly. If nothing else, separating it when feeding will be easier for you to monitor it's eating, and ensure it's getting vitamin supplements. You can also try FF larva and beetle larva (in moderation), as they are higher in fat, and can help fatten up the frog a little quicker. 

Good luck with him/her!


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

They are so cute! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay, he seems more active and is eating springtails. Now the problem is that I have started to notice that his tongue will often hang out after he catches his food. It only lasts a second or two, but it not normal. He is also doing some weird kicking thing with his hind legs. He looks uncomfortable. I'm sure this is probably a sign of something. I use Repashy Calcium Plus every feeding and then Supervite once a week and Vitamin A once every three weeks.


----------

